# ereht yeh



## ju1cy (Aug 19, 2005)

Hellooooo... I'm Estelle! Aged 14, from Hong Kong!
Woohoo.... Well... see you all around! 


(By the way, the subject title is 'hey there' backwards).


----------



## Janice (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Estelle! Welcome to Specktra.Net forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Estelle!! I hope you enjoy the forums


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 19, 2005)

well hei there estelle and welcome to specktra!!! so glad u joined


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 19, 2005)

hahah i thought it was some other language. hey there and welcome!
i've been to hongkong before when i was younger


----------



## Shawna (Aug 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Estelle.  Enjoy the forums.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Estelle.


----------



## user2 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Estelle and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

